
How Facebook's Poke Might Look If It Had Been Designed by a Woman - jm3
http://news.ifwerantheworld.com/post/1518894028/exceptional-use-case
======
mhd
_"kaisha thompson recently sent me this invitation to microact[…]"_

"Microact"?

~~~
antareus
I like how the author pulls out the word "microact" as if it were the most
normal thing in the world and later derides poking as created by "nerds" a few
paragraphs later.

~~~
mhd
To be fair, the "about" section contains this gem: "We need adventurers like
you to generate actionplatforms and microactions, and then invite people to
microact."

Which explains it all.

~~~
antareus
What if we just want to be ActionListeners? I know about that.

